# Solar Wing



## puppytree (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it possible to make an airplane that can go fast enough to follow the sun around the earth (on solar energy) but is entirely made of solar panels as wings this way it can keep circling the earth until it runs out of lubricant for the engines?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I doubt it. The plane would lose it's power at night and can't go fast enough to keep up with the Sun. Batteries and life support gear at altitude would be heavy as well. Unmanned extended flight might be possible.


----------

